# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ν.Ηράκλειο - Ν. Ιωνία Σχεδιασμός Ζεύξεων

## zod

Με αφορμή τη γενική αναβάθμιση του συνόλου των client του LeVeL1 σε Αx/Bx κόμβους, θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γίνει συλλογικός σχεδιασμός των link της περιοχής.

Βάσει των confederations που παρουσιάστηκαν στο δίκτυο, μια draft πρόταση για την περιοχή θα μπορούσε να είναι η ακόλουθη. Μελετήστε τη και όσοι έχετε τη διάθεση να την προσπαθήσουμε αυτούσια ή και με διαφοροποιήσεις μπορούμε να τη συζητήσουμε απο κοντά στο επόμενο meeting.

[img]ftp://ftp.eufonia.awmn/AWMN/Irakleio_OLSR_Confederation/irakleio.PNG[/img]

----------


## eufonia

Πολύ καλή κίνηση και πολύ χρήσιμη για το άμεσο μέλλον του δικτύου μας.
Με μια πρώτη ματιά που έριξα στην περιοχή, φαίνεται να είναι πολύ έξυπνος ο σχεδιασμός, δίνοντας βαρύτητα στα κοντινά links που είναι συνήθως και ποιοτικότερα.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Zod όταν μιλάς για confederation έχεις στο μυαλό σου την υλοποίηση (πειραματικού) OLSR confederation όπως έχουν κάνει τα παιδιά στα Πατήσια ή μιλάς για BGP confederation;

----------


## zod

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα στο μυαλό μου το OLSR confederation, αλλά δεν τόλμησα να το πω από την αρχή για να μη φρικάρουν μερικοί  :: 

ΥΓ: Ειδικά εδώ στη γειτονιά του LeVeL1 που έχουμε μαζευτεί πάρα πολλοί, εκτιμώ ότι το OLSR θα ήταν καλύτερη λύση.

----------


## Ernest0x

Δεν ξέρω πόσο έτοιμοι είστε όλοι όσοι έχεις βάλει στο χαρτί. Θα έλεγα πως καλύτερα θα ήταν να στηθούν οι κόμβοι σας, να βγουν τα πρώτα links όπως μπορούν να βγουν και μετά να γίνει αναδιοργάνωση τους για OLSR. Δεν είναι τόσο χαζό όσο ακούγεται. Πίστεψέ με...
Συζήτηση μπορεί να γίνει φυσικά.
Π.χ. μερικές παρατηρήσεις πάνω στο σχέδιο σου:
* Το Ernest0x <-> dermanis δεν βγαίνει. Δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.
* To Ernest0x <-> Level1 δεν σπάει, εκτός και αν θέλει ν' αναλάβει άλλος το administration του Level1.
* Τους georgeor και Firelord τους έβαλες από μόνος σου; Δεν έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει ότι ενδιαφέρονται να μπουν στο backbone.
* Υπάρχει ήδη ένας τοπικός κύκλος: Level1-> sv1bjr -> eviawind -> artpas -> Level1

----------


## zod

> Δεν ξέρω πόσο έτοιμοι είστε όλοι όσοι έχεις βάλει στο χαρτί. Θα έλεγα πως καλύτερα θα ήταν να στηθούν οι κόμβοι σας, να βγουν τα πρώτα links όπως μπορούν να βγουν και μετά να γίνει αναδιοργάνωση τους για OLSR. Δεν είναι τόσο χαζό όσο ακούγεται. Πίστεψέ με...


Προφανώς δεν ειμαστε έτοιμοι. Έθιξα το θέμα για να γίνει κάποια συζήτηση. Το σχέδιο βγήκε γρήγορα και βάσει wind. Το γενικό μοτίβο πάντως μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί.




> Συζήτηση μπορεί να γίνει φυσικά. Π.χ. μερικές παρατηρήσεις πάνω στο σχέδιο σου:
> 1 Το Ernest0x <-> dermanis δεν βγαίνει. Δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.
> 2 To Ernest0x <-> Level1 δεν σπάει, εκτός και αν θέλει ν' αναλάβει άλλος το administration του Level1.
> 3 Τους georgeor και Firelord τους έβαλες από μόνος σου; Δεν έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει ότι ενδιαφέρονται να μπουν στο backbone.
> 4 Υπάρχει ήδη ένας τοπικός κύκλος: Level1-> sv1bjr -> eviawind -> artpas -> Level1


Από όσο ξέρω οι DimDim, c_access, Akritas και Firelord σχεδιάζουν BB και κάποιοι απο αυτούς ήδη έχουν κάνει δοκιμές σε a. Για αυτό άλλωστε πρότεινα να γίνει κάποιου είδους σχεδιασμός και το εστίασα σε OLSR γιατί είμαστε 5-6 υποψήφια Ax/Bx σε αποσταση 100-500 μέτρα.

Προφανώς εσύ ξέρεις παραπάνω απο μένα και για αυτό κάθε παρατήρηση/συμβουλή είναι ευπροσδεκτη  ::

----------


## c_access

Zod πολυ καλη δουλεια, συγχαρητηρια. Απλως οσο αφορα τον δικο μου κομβο, λογο κακης οπτικης στην ευρυτερη περιοχη προς το παρων μπορω να βγαλω λινκς με τον dimdim που ειναι διπλα μου και τον βλεπω και κατα 80% με τον akritas8812. Για αρχη μπορω να βγαλω αυτα τα 2 λινκ για λογους και τεχνικους(οπτικη) αλλα και οικονομικους.

----------


## zod

Η δουλειά δεν ειναι και πολύ καλή γιατί έγινε γρήγορα και χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματική αίσθηση της ορατότητας κάθε κόμβο. Είναι όμως ευκαιρία, αφού βγαλουμε τα πρώτα μας λινκ και αρχίσουμε να συμπεριφερόμαστε ως Αχ/Βχ να βρεθούμε σε κάποιο meeting τον καινούριο χρόνο και να δούμε τις πραγματικές προοπτικές ενός τέτοιου σχεδιασμού.

Ήδη ο Ernest0x έχει κάνει κάποιες προτάσεις.

----------


## geomanous

Αν κοιταξουμε και λιγο ανατολικα θα δουμε κομβους οπως: outliner, stoumpio, ggeorgee, και αρκετους αλλους που ανηκουν στον ιδιο χωρο και δεν ξερω πως μπορουν / μπορουμε να παιξουμε στο σχεδιο που αλλωστε μας αφορα αφου ειμαστε στον ιδιο γεωγραφικο χωρο.

Για το OSLR ή BGP confederations απλα μη ξεχνατε και το "μεγαθηριο" dti με τα 13 bb links και τις επιπτωσεις που θα μπορουσε να εχει το "ανακατωμα" του configuration του.

Πρωτος και κυριος στοχος πρεπει να ειναι παντα να ειναι up το δικτυο...

Πρεπει να κινηθουμε με "σημαια" αυτο και να δουμε τι χωρος απομενει για "πειραματισμους"

----------


## m0bius

Καλό θα ήταν να κλείσει και το Ηράκλειο από την δικιά μου μεριά που μας κόβει ο λόφος της Παναγίτσας. Αυτή τη στιγμή εγώ συνδέομαι με το υπόλοιπο Ηράκλειο μέσω του dti-ernest0x. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει άλλη μια εναλακτική μέσα στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## zod

Χαίρομαι που άρχισε να "δρομολογείται" το θέμα. Καιρός, λοιπόν, να καθιερώσουμε και ένα περιοδικό meeting στο οποίο θα βγάλουμε χάρτες, διαβήτες, πυξίδες και φωτογραφίες και θα δούμε τι πραγματικά μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## Dimdim

Λοιπόν, είδα και εγώ το thread, αν και κάπως καθυστερημένα.

Κατ' αρχήν, Χρόνια Πολλά!  ::  

Στη συνέχεια, οφείλω να πω (και δημόσια) ότι φυσικά και ενδιαφέρομαι για backbone links / confederation.

Το πρόβλημα με την τοποθεσία μου είναι η οπτική επαφή. Όπως είπε παραπάνω ο c_access, μεταξύ μας βλεπόμαστε. Επίσης πρέπει να βλέπω και τον Firelord εάν είναι στο ίδιο υψόμετρο με τον Level1.

Τον Ernest0x δεν νομίζω να τον βλέπω - μεσολαβεί ύψωμα ανάμεσά μας.

Έχω γενικά καλή οπτική επαφή προς βορειο-ανατολικά και βορειο-δυτικά, αλλά ειδικά εκεί δεν υπάρχει τίποτα AWMN-related.

Επίσης έχω κάποια ανοίγματα προς τη Δύση.

Θα προσπαθήσω να τραβήξω μερικές photos αύριο και να τις ανεβάσω..

----------


## c_access

> Όπως είπε παραπάνω ο c_access, μεταξύ μας βλεπόμαστε. Επίσης πρέπει να βλέπω και τον Firelord εάν είναι στο ίδιο υψόμετρο με τον Level1.


Δημητρη που εισαι ρε φιλε.  ::  

Ελπιζω να εισαι ετοιμος απο εξοπλισμους κ.τ.λ. Απο το νεο ετος σηκωνω τον κομβο. Καθυστερησα λογω οικονομικων και τεχνικων δυσκολιων. Θα επικοινωνησω μαζι σου συντομα.  ::

----------


## Firelord

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους,

είδα κάπως καθυστερημένα το thread. 
Αλλά μέσα και εγώ, έχω ήδη δημιουργήσει το πρώτο bb link με τον sinotna (#9533) και ετοιμάζω ήδη το επόμενο. 
Οσό για το OLSR, σωμφωνώ στο ότι καλό θα ήταν να "σήκώσουμε" κάποια BB link επιπλέον και στην συνέχεια να ξεκινήσουμε με αυτό. 

Επίσης προτείνω στο σχεδιάγραμα να γίνει πρόβλεψη για AP's με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε το καθένα από αυτά να καλύπτει μόνο ένα μέρος του ορίζοντα και όχι 360 (omni), έτσι θα δώσουμε την δυνατότητα σε όλες τις κοντινές περιοχές, πολυκατοικίες, μπαλκόνια... κτλ να μπούν στο παιχνίδι. 

Μία αρχική συνάντηση ίσως να μπορούσε να ξακαθαρίσει πολλά ώστε να προχωρήσουμε ένα βήμα ποιο πέρα.

----------


## dti

Εννοείται οτι είμαι μέσα σε οποιοδήποτε σχεδιασμό για μελλοντική χρήση του olsr στην περιοχή μας. Πάντως είναι αλήθεια οτι για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να υλοποιηθούν αρκετά links "εσωτερικά" στη Ν. Ιωνία - Ν. Ηράκλειο καθώς υπάρχουν και αρκετοί ακόμη κόμβοι νέοι ή παλιοί που δεν έχετε συμπεριλάβει στην αρχική πρόταση (π.χ. panick, bikyugo, ace, stoympio, tripkaos, xbelis, _DiMoN_, undertaker, κλπ.).
Για συνάντηση και έναν κατ΄αρχή σχεδιασμό, θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε αμέσως μετά τις γιορτές.

----------


## zod

> Εννοείται οτι είμαι μέσα σε οποιοδήποτε σχεδιασμό για μελλοντική χρήση του olsr στην περιοχή μας. Πάντως είναι αλήθεια οτι για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να υλοποιηθούν αρκετά links "εσωτερικά" στη Ν. Ιωνία - Ν. Ηράκλειο καθώς υπάρχουν και αρκετοί ακόμη κόμβοι νέοι ή παλιοί που δεν έχετε συμπεριλάβει στην αρχική πρόταση (π.χ. panick, bikyugo, ace, stoympio, tripkaos, xbelis, _DiMoN_, undertaker, κλπ.).
> Για συνάντηση και έναν κατ΄αρχή σχεδιασμό, θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε αμέσως μετά τις γιορτές.


Φυσικά και δεν σε αφήσαμε απ' έξω!  :: 
Το αρχικό σχέδιο ήταν πολύ γρήγορο και πολύ πρόχειρο, ίσα ίσα για να ξεκινήσει η κουβέντα. Αυτές τις ημέρες ετοιμάζω και εγώ τον εξοπλισμό μου και με τη νέα χρονιά θα ξεκινήσω τις δοκιμές για το πρώτο BB link.

----------


## Dimdim

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνεται η θέα που έχω από την "καλή" πλευρά της βεράντας μου. Υψομετρικά δεν μπορώ να ανέβω πολύ γιατί έχω κεραμίδια.

Έχω σημειώσει την θέση του Level1, για να πάρετε μια ιδέα.

Επίσης έχω κάποια "παράθυρα" από το πίσω μπαλκόνι προς Δύση, αλλά εκεί επιβάλετε να γίνει scan και μου λείπει εξοπλισμός.

----------


## dti

Δημήτρη εξοπλισμό μπορώ να σου δανείσω εγώ. Στείλε pm να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## c_access

Μετα απο σκαναρισμα που εγινε στο σπιτι του dimdim τα αποτελεσματα δεν ηταν και τοσο καλα. Αυτο βεβαια μπορει να οφειλεται και σε αλλους παραγοντες, οπως καποιο AP να ηταν down κ.τ.λ. Παρακατω ειναι τα αποτελεσματα του scan. Απο ΑWMN ο μονος που πιασαμε ηταν ο Level1, καθως επισης διαπιστωθηκε η καθαρη οπτικη επαφη μαζι μου.

----------


## c_access

Παιδια, τι εγινε? Την παρατησαμε την ιδεα. Εχει αρκετες μερες να ποσταρει καποιος. Τι εγινε? Μηπως πρεπει να κανονισουμε ενα meeting οι ενδιαφερομενοι και να βρεθουμε να τα πουμε απο κοντα? Ελπιζω παντως να μην χαθηκε το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## akritas8812

Καλημέρα σε όλους του γείτονες.

Από ότι βλέπω η διάθεση είναι μεγάλη και ήδη ο zod έχει κάνει αρκετή προεργασία σχετικά με τα BBlinks. 

Προτείνω να βρεθούμε για να γνωριστούμε και να συζητήσουμε τον καλύτερο τρόπο για να βγάλουμε τα Links.
Και επειδή στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο προτείνω να βρεθούμε το Σάββατο 20 Ιανουαρίου κατά τις 12:00 σε κάποια καφετέρια στο Ηράκλειο για να συζητήσουμε.
Εάν ενδιαφέρεσθε μπορείτε να με πάρετε ένα τηλέφωνο στο 6937096129 (Θοδωρής) για να επιβεβαιώσουμε το ραντεβού.
Καλή συνεχεία.

----------


## dti

Την ιδέα σίγουρα δεν την έχουμε παρατήσει, πρέπει όμως να γίνουν αρκετά βήματα για να υλοποιηθεί. Φυσικά μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε να κάνουμε πραγματικότητα κάποια links που εκκρεμούν για την καλύτερη διασύνδεση Ν. Ήρακλείου - Ν. Ιωνίας. Συμφωνώ για meeting αλλά καλό είναι να γίνει αυτό κάποια μη εργάσιμη ημέρα / ώρα. Αντιπροτείνω Κυριακή 21/1 μετά το μεσημέρι.

----------


## c_access

Και τις δυο μερες μπορω αλλα νωρις μεσημερακι, δηλαδη απο 12 εως 4 το πολυ. Ελπιζω να μπορουν και τα υπολοιπα παιδια, οποτε επιτελοθς να συναντηθουμε.

----------


## Dimdim

Εγώ επίσης μπορώ και τις δυο μέρες.

----------


## zod

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με τον dti για Κυριακή μετά το μεσημέρι.

----------


## akritas8812

Αγαπητοί γείτονες, χαίρομαι που βλέπω άμεση ανταπόκριση, νομίζω ότι θα είναι πιο συνετό να βρεθούμε την Κυριακή όπως πρότεινε και ο dti καθότι κάποιο το Σάββατο μπορεί να εργάζονται. Για τον λόγο αυτό προτείνω σαν ημερομηνία την Κυριακή 21 Γενάρη και ώρα 14:00 στο καφέ που βρίσκεται ακριβώς κάτω από το δημαρχείο του Ηρακλείου.
Ελπίζω η ημερομηνία αυτή να βολεύει τους περισσότερους. 

Θοδωρής (akritas8812 #10515)
6937096129

----------


## Dimdim

Αν μιλάς για αυτό που νομίζω, θα χωρέσουμε;  ::

----------


## akritas8812

Ανάλογα με την συμμετοχή αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχουμε πρόβλημα καθώς είναι νεκρή ώρα και μάλλον θα είμαστε μόνοι μας. Συν του ότι έχουμε και δίκτυο εκεί.

----------


## c_access

Παιδια τελικα τι θα κανουμε αυριο? Θα βρεθουμε? Και αν ναι, τοτε που και τι ωρα?

----------


## dti

Κανονικά, όπως έχουμε γράψει και στο άλλο topic, στις 2:00 μ.μ. στο cafe cello κάτω από το Δημαρχείο Ηρακλείου, απέναντι από το σταθμό.

----------


## Dimdim

Update!

Χτες κάναμε με τον Panick μια εξαιρετικά πρόχειρη προσπάθεια για λινκ η οποία έφερε κάποια αποτελέσματα. Ο Panick έστριψε μια 24άρα σε b προς τον Level1 και εγώ έκανα scan με το πιάτο μου να κοιτάζει τον Level1, δηλαδή καμία 15αριά μοίρες λάθος. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να πιάσω τον Panick, αν και με πολύ ασθενές σήμα. Είναι πιθανό να καταφέρουμε αύριο να κάνουμε μια καλύτερη προσπάθεια, με στόχευση αυτή τη φορά.  ::  

Επίσης σε ένα εξίσου πρόχειρο scan στους 5GHz (2.4GHz feeder, η κεραία να κοιτάζει αλλού για αλλού) έπιασα με καλούτσικο σήμα το δοκιμαστικό ΑΡ του artpas. Με στόχευση είναι πιθανό να βγει λίνκ.

Τέλος θα ήθελα να κάνω δοκιμές και με τον Firelord, αλλά δεν έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμα να επικοινωνήσουμε.

Όλες οι παραπάνω δοκιμές έγιναν με remote desktop από το γραφείο, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω το πιάτο.

Οι υπόλοιποι πώς τα πάτε;

----------


## zod

Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά απίθανο να μπορεί να βγει link με *artpas* και *zod* γιατί είμαστε χαμηλότερα απο τον LeVeL1 τον οποίο βλέπω να ειναι πιο ψηλά απο εσένα στη φωτογραφία. Για κάποιο λόγο μου φαίνεται το ίδιο δύσκολο και με τον Panick.

Εγώ έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές με φακό με τον Akritas αλλά δεν έιχαμε αποτέλεσμα. Εκτιμώ ότι μας κρύβει μία πολυκατοικία. Σκοπεύω όταν ανεβάσω τον εξοπλισμό επάνω (ελπίζω να τελειώσω με το κουτί το ΣΚ) να δανειστώ μία omni και να σκανάρουμε εκ νέου οι γείτονες.

ΥΓ. Εάν υπαρχει διάθεση μπορούμε να βρεθούμε ξανά την Κυριακή το απογευμα η μεσοβδόμαδα το βραδυ, ώστε να δούμε απο κοντά τις έχει κάνει ο καθένας.

----------


## Dimdim

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όπως είπα, τα scans ήταν εξαιρετικά πρόχειρα, και τα αποτελέσματα αβέβαια.. απλά χάρηκα που έπιασα *κάτι* βρε παιδί μου! Τόσα χρόνια το πάλευα.. 

Αύριο ελπίζω να καταφέρω να κάνω καλύτερη δουλειά.

Όσο για συνάντηση, συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να τις κάνουμε λίγο πιο συχνές λόγω της αυξημένης δραστηριότητας της περιοχής μας.

Αυτή τη Κυριακή δεν μπορώ, αλλά μπορώ καθημερινές τα βράδια..

----------


## zod

Να μία πανοραμική απο εμένα. Η θέση του LeVeL1 ειναι ευδιάκριτη (δεξια μεριά της φωτο). Μπορεί κάποιος να δει τον εαυτό του;

(*) Πίσω απο τη ροζ πολυκατοικία φαίνεται ένα πιάτο που κοιτάει κάτω.
(*) Υπαρχει θέα προς Β52, spirosco κτλ
(*) Υπάρχουν ανοίγματα προς διάφορες μεριές που δεν ξέρω τι ειναι.

----------


## zod

Τι έγινε γείτονες; Φύγατε όλοι για ΣΚ;  ::

----------


## koum6984

Εαν ενδιαφερεστε υπαρχει κενο iface και απο την μερια μου για δοκιμες και γιατι οχι και λινκ  ::

----------


## zod

> Εαν ενδιαφερεστε υπαρχει κενο iface και απο την μερια μου για δοκιμες και γιατι οχι και λινκ


Μεταξύ μας αποκλείεται απο όσο βλέπω και στο Wind. Παρόλα αυτά για στριψτο προς τα κάτω μπας και βγει τίποτα.

----------


## Dimdim

> Εαν ενδιαφερεστε υπαρχει κενο iface και απο την μερια μου για δοκιμες και γιατι οχι και λινκ


Αν και φαίνεται δύσκολο, αν περισσεύει, στρίψε το προς εμένα να δούμε.. Σήμερα κατά τις 4 με 5 θα κάνω δοκιμές.. να δούμε αν σε πιάνω καλύτερα από τον Panick..

----------


## Dimdim

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> Εαν ενδιαφερεστε υπαρχει κενο iface και απο την μερια μου για δοκιμες και γιατι οχι και λινκ 
> 
> 
> Μεταξύ μας αποκλείεται απο όσο βλέπω και στο Wind. Παρόλα αυτά για στριψτο προς τα κάτω μπας και βγει τίποτα.


Ούψ! Δεν είδα το παραπάνω!  ::  

Πρώτα στρίψε το προς τον φίλο Zod, και μετά προς εμένα.  ::

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> ...


Μην αγχώνεσαι! Δεν εννοούσα να το στρίψει προς τα εμένα αλλά προτς τη μεριά του level1 γενικά. Από όσο βλέπω παντως στο Wind με εμάς τους 2 αποκλείεται να βγαίνει ο Koum.

----------


## koum6984

Λοιπον παιζει η ομνι μου κανονικα με ενα πελατινιο επανω και επισης ενα πιατακι 2.4 προς το ηρακλειο (οσο μπορεσα ) να ειναι ηρακλειο  :: 
ssid omni awmn_oula_koum6984
ssid feeder+piato oulodent_koum6984

----------


## zod

> Λοιπον παιζει η ομνι μου κανονικα με ενα πελατινιο επανω και επισης ενα πιατακι 2.4 προς το ηρακλειο (οσο μπορεσα ) να ειναι ηρακλειο 
> ssid omni awmn_oula_koum6984
> ssid feeder+piato oulodent_koum6984


Ωραίος Κoum. Ας ελπίσουμε να βγει κανα link και θα γελάμε όλοι με αστραφτερά χαμόγελα.

*Επιπλέον*, δεδομενης της δύσκολης κατάταστασης της Μεταμόρφωσης αλλά και της Ν. Ιωνίας και του Ηρακλείου στα όρια με αυτή, αναζητήστε φίλους και γνωστούς που πιθανόν να θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν αλλά δεν το τολμούν. Μήπως τώρα που ψαχνόμαστε όλοι μαζί μας βγάλουν απο το αδιέξοδο.

----------


## Dimdim

Ενημερώνω ότι για την επόμενη ώρα το πιάτο μου θα παίζει σε AP mode στους 2.4 και θα κοιτάζει περίπου 15 μοίρες αριστερά του Level1, όπως φαίνεται από εμένα.

SSID: awmn-dimdim-test

Εάν θέλει κάποιος να το στρίψω προς την περιοχή του, ας το πει ελεύθερα.. 

Τηλ: 694 7526616

----------


## zod

Καταχώρησα στο *τι στήνεται τώρα* τον κόμβο μου.
Προτείνω να κάνετε όλοι το ίδιο και να μου στείλετε με PM το link. θα τα μαζέψω όλα μαζί και θα τα τοποθετήσω στο πρώτο post του Σχεδιασμός Ζεύξεων Ν.Ιωνία - Ηράκλειο.

*Έλα να βλέπω κίνηση*  ::

----------


## geomanous

Αμα με το καλο βαλεις κανα "φαρο" σφυρα το να κανουμε κανα scan μηπως και βγει κανενα...
Εχει "πυκνωσει" περιεργα το δικτυο στα μερη μας και σχεδον οποιος κομβος ειναι κοντινος δε μπορει να σηκωσει λινκ με μενα γιατι δημιουργουνται loops.

Οπως τα εχουμε πει ομως... αν βλεπομαστε ειναι καλη φαση.

----------


## zod

*31 Ιανουαρίου 2007*
Ας αφήσουμε προς το παρόν στο πλάι τον σχεδιασμό του OLSR και ας δούμε σε τι κατάσταση βρισκόμαστε.

- Ο Akritas8812 είναι σε επίπεδο δοκιμών με 3 ελέυθερα if. Ένα απο αυτά θα το πάρει ο Septic ο οποίος ειναι ήδη συνδεδεμένος με τον dti.
- O Zod (εγώ) κάνει τα τελευταία καλοπιστικά μερεμέτια στον router και θα επιχειρίσει το σάββατοκύριακο να συνδεθεί στον gounara. Εφόσον πραγματοποιηθεί η σύνδεση θα αναμαθμιστεί σε BB ή θα ελευθερωθεί αμέσως και 2ο έτοιμο interface προς Πατήσια, Ν. Ιωνία, Ν. Ηράκλειο ή Μεταμόφωση. Στη συνέχεια θα ετοιμαστούν αλλα δύο, κατα προτίμηση προς τη Μεταμόρφωση.

Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ειναι οι φίλτατοι c_access, dimdim και Firelord. *Με τον τελευταίο πρεπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή, οπότε θα ήταν χρήσιμο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για τη δημιουργία πιθανού κοντινού link.*

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ενδέχεται να έχω ελεύθερο if προς Γαλάτσι, Νέα Ιωνία και την πλευρά του Ηρακλείου στην Μαρίνου Αντύπα.

----------


## geomanous

Τα εχω πει και με μερικους απο τους νεους κομβους, τα λεω και εδω γιατι ειναι σημαντικο.

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΛΙΝΚ!

Καλυτερα να βγουν λιγα και σωστα παρα να πηξουμε στο θορυβο και στα loops. Το δικτυο ειναι περιεργο στα μερη μας (και που δεν ειναι βεβαια), και φαινεται να δημιουργουνται πολλα νεα links.

Εχω ενα link ελευθερο μηνες τωρα και το μονο που λειπει ειναι ενα feeder για να σηκωθει, αλλα να σηκωθει με ποιον???

Με τον akritas εχουμε μιλησει και δεν φαινεται να ειναι καλη ιδεα να βγει link αφου θα σηκωσει με τον septic γιατι: akritas->septic->dti->geomanous->akritas 
(αυτα ιδιως οσο ο septic εχει μονο 2 Links up)

Με τον artpas δεν γινεται γιατι ομοιως: artpas->eviawind->geomanous->artpas = loop

Με τον level1: level1->artpas->eviawind->geomanous->level1 
και επισης : level1 -> sv1bjr->eviawind->geomanous->level1


Με zod αν βγει φαινεται να ειναι καλη περιπτωση, αλλα δεν ξερουμε αν βλεπομαστε. 

Απο εδω που ειμαι εχω και καλη θεα στα δυτικα... αλλα πρεπει να αξιωθω να κανω scan.. τεσπα...

Ειναι μακρια το olsr, συμφωνοι... Τωρα που φαινεται οτι θα σηκωθουν links... προσεξτε λιγο παιδια... για να πειραματιζομαστε πρεπει να εχουμε κατι που παιζει... προσεξτε τα loop...

Δεν κατηγορο η φραναρω τις σκεψεις και τα σχεδια οποιουδηποτε... απλα το λεω για να το εχουμε κατα νου... καλυτερα να προλαμβανουμε παρα να θεραπευουμε...

Εννοειται πως αν καποιος εχει ενδιαφερον για link με εμενα κυριως απο δυτικα (γιατι δεν βολευει και στον ιστο αλλιως : εξου και δεν εχει προχωρησει link με stoumpio) ειμαι μεσα με τα 1000... και αν χρειαστει παμε και για αλλο τετραπλο ανταπτορα και ας... τελειωσαν οι cm6  ::   :: 

Καλη μας τυχη  ::

----------


## eufonia

Μα ο κύριος στόχος για την μετάβαση σε olsr (αν ποτέ αυτή γίνει μελλοντικά) είναι η δημιουργία μικρών, ποιοτικών, εναλλακτικών διαδρομών, ήτοι δακτύλιοι αποτελούμενοι από 4 έως 6 κόμβους.

Θα ήταν ευχής έργον η δημιουργία τέτοιων δακτυλίων, που στην παρούσα φάση δεν θα πήξουν στο traffic, όσο η δρομολόγηση γίνεται με bgp, αλλά στο μέλλον θα είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμοι.

Καλό είναι να ξεκινήσει από τώρα ο σωστός σχεδιασμός.  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Συμφωνώ με eufonia. Εξάλλου, όταν θέλουμε να βγάζουμε κοντινά links (που πρέπει να θέλουμε) αναγκαστικά δημιουργούνται κύκλοι, αφού η περιοχή πυκνώνει. Όσο για τον θόρυβο, ακολουθούμε τις γνωστές και χιλιοειπωμένες πρακτικές (ελάχιστη ισχύ εκπομπής, απόσταση καναλιών των link μας, κρύψιμο κεραιών από τοίχους όπου είναι εφικτό, όχι πολλά links στον ίδιο κόμβο, κτλ.).

----------


## geomanous

Γιατι μου φαινεται οτι παμε αναποδα?

Στις περιοχες του πειραια, πρωτα στηθηκε το olsr και μετα κυνηγανε να βγαλουνε loops, εμεις γιατι πρεπει να το κανουμε αναποδα με συνεπεια να βαλουμε προβληματα στην εξυπηρετηση και τη δικη μας αλλα και ολου του δικτυου....

Και στο κατω κατω πρεπει να αποφασισουμε οτι θα παμε σε olsr.

Δε ξερω, τι να πω... μπορει να ειμαι και λαθος... εγω ειμαι μεσα για οτι αποφασιστει οτι θα ειναι καλυτερο για την παροχη υπηρεσιων και εξυπηρετησης του συνολικου δικτυου....

----------


## zod

Λόγω της ιδιαίτερης μορφολογίας της περιοχής δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να επιλέγουμε link. Επιπλέον ο dti έχει πλέον 10+ ζευξεις, όποτε η πιθανότητα να δημιουγούνται κύκλοι προς αυτόν ειναι ιδιαίτερα αυξημένη. Αφού λοιπόν αποσκοπούμε στην εγκατάσταση OLSR ας ανεχτούμε προς το παρόν τους κύκλους και έχει ο θεός...

Το link geomanous-->zod εγώ ευχαρίστως το βγάζω, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι βλεπόμαστε. Ρίξε μία ματιά στην πανοραμική που έχω στο wind και το ελεγχουμε και με προβολέα, αν και το wind το αποκλείει.

----------


## Ernest0x

Είμαστε "reversed" τύποι εμείς. :D

Τέλειος σχεδιασμός της τοπολογίας του δικτύου δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να γίνεται η επιλογή ενός βέλτιστου σχεδίου, αλλά νομίζω όχι στην δική μας περίπτωση (του AWMN). Μια θεωρητική σειρά από links (επί χάρτου) που θα οδηγούσαν σε μια σωστή τοπολογία είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι δεν πρόκειται να υλοποιηθεί ποτέ εξαιτίας παραγόντων όπως: NLOS καταστάσεις, ασυνεννοησίες μεταξύ εμπλεκομένων, έλλειψη πόρων, έλλειψη χρόνου, δυσκολίες στον συγχρονισμό όλων των προσπαθειών, μικρή διασπορά της τεχνογνωσίας, κ.α.
Μπορούμε όμως να ξεκινήσουμε από μια τοπολογία που απλά δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα και σιγά σιγά να την βελτιώνουμε. Μέχρις ενός σημείου βέβαια, αφού πάντα θα υπάρχουν οι παραπάνω παράγοντες.

Όσον αφορά την πύκνωση των links μιας περιοχής με επακόλουθο την δημιουργία εσωτερικών loops, αυτό από μόνο του δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα. Αν οι δρομολογητές είναι αξιόπιστοι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το bgp όπως το χρησιμοποιούμε δεν είναι το βέλτιστο πρωτόκολλο σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, το traffic μπορεί να μην κατανέμεται σ' όλα τα links (αυτό μπορεί να είναι και φυσικότατο), αλλά σύμφωνα με όσα παρατηρώ εγώ, ακόμα δεν είναι τόσο πολύ ώστε να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε κόμβους με σταθερά links και σωστό εξοπλισμό. Επίσης, πάντα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα πειραματισμών για ρύθμιση του bgp (με weights π.χ.) για καλύτερη απόδοση. Κάποιοι μπορεί να 'ναι βέβαια αντίθετοι με το πείραγμα των routers. Η απάντηση σ' αυτούς είναι ότι ο πειραματισμός φέρνει την γνώση και χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα είχαμε δίκτυο. Εξάλλου, αν το πείραμα αποτύχει το σταματάμε και επανερχόμαστε στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση. Τα πραγματικά προβλήματα εμφανίζονται όταν οι routers δεν δουλεύουν σωστά, ενώ θα έπρεπε, όταν π.χ. πέφτουν ή σηκώνονται κάποια links. 

Επομένως, στην φάση που βρισκόμαστε θεωρώ καλύτερο να δώσουμε περισσότερη έμφαση στους routers μας παρά στον σχεδιασμό μιας τοπολογίας που στην τελική μπορεί να μην βγαίνει κιόλας όπως έγραψα παραπάνω.

----------


## zod

*1η Φεβρουαρίου 2007*




> *31 Ιανουαρίου 2007* Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ειναι οι φίλτατοι c_access, dimdim και Firelord. *Με τον τελευταίο πρεπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή, οπότε θα ήταν χρήσιμο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για τη δημιουργία πιθανού κοντινού link.*


Ο Firelord με ενημέρωσε ότι έχει στον κόμβο του *2 ΒΒ* ζεύξεις ενεργές, αλλά δεν προβλέπεται να βγει άλλο αυτή τη στιγμή καθώς ο εξοπλισμός ειναι WRAP. Επιπλέον ειναι υπο κατασκευή ο κόμβος Spidy που και αυτός σύντομα θα έχει άλλες δύο ΒΒ. Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να δημιουργήσουμε το link *geomanous-->Firelord-->Zod* και έτσι να μη χρειαστεί έξτρα εξοπλισμό κανείς.... Η συνέχεια του Zod θα είναι *Zod-->gounara* εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## akritas8812

Το akritas8812-septic έχει σηκωθεί και δουλεύει. Παρ’ολα αυτά υπάρχουν στην ταράτσα μου 3 ακόμα if ελευθέρα για links και πολύ καλή θεά όπως και διάθεση. Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ernest0x ότι η δυσκολία του πράγματος είναι να βγουν τα λινκς και όχι τόσο τα loops που θα δημιουργηθούν ούτως η άλλος λόγο της πύκνωσης των λινκς. Κατά την γνώμη μου λοιπόν είναι καλύτερα να βγουν όσα λινκς γίνεται για να εξασφαλίσουμε την συνδεσιμότητα και έπειτα είτε με παραμετροποίηση του BGP είτε με OSLR ή ακόμα και αφήνοντας τα έτσι όπως είναι κοιτάμε πως μπορούμε να βελτιστοποιήσουμε την λειτουργία του δικτύου.

----------


## akritas8812

Sorry για τον αναγραμματισμό ..... εννοούσα OLSR

----------


## dti

> Το akritas8812-septic έχει σηκωθεί και δουλεύει. Παρ’ολα αυτά υπάρχουν στην ταράτσα μου 3 ακόμα if ελευθέρα για links και πολύ καλή θεά όπως και διάθεση.


Ωραία, καλορίζικο το link με septic! 
Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχεις ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις. Αν όχι κάνε το, το συντομότερο δυνατό. 
Στη συνέχεια δες για links προς τα δυτικά (που είναι πιθανότερο να έχεις οπτική επαφή) αλλά κι ένα ακόμη τουλάχιστον "τοπικό", ώστε να βοηθήσεις κάποιον νέο να μπει κι εκείνος στο παιχνίδι. Σύντομα, θα στήσει νέο κόμβο κι ο electrogen με 2 interfaces στο node mammy #9700 (373 μ. από σένα).
Για δείτε για πιθανά links...

----------


## akritas8812

Έχω μιλήσει ήδη με τον electogen και θα κάνουμε τις δόκιμες μας εντός της εβδομάδας. Οι φωτογραφίες της ταράτσας θα μπουν το αργότερο την Κυριακή. 

Έχω παρά πολύ καλή θεά προς geomanous(543), outliner(2482) και ONAIR 3(8061). Δεν μπόρεσα να επικοινωνήσω με του 2 τελευταίους, αλλά με τον geomanous μιλάμε και κάποια στιγμή θα κάνουμε τις δοκιμές μας. Εάν ξέρει κάποιος σε ποιον να στείλω PM για του 2 τελευταίους παρακαλώ να το πει.

Από δυτικά βλέπω τον ttel(6275) αλλά είναι στα 5,6Km. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι με ένα καλύτερο σκαναρισμα θα βρω κάτι καλύτερο προς τα εκεί.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πρέπει να βλέπει και εμένα και έσω ελεύθερο if προς τα εκεί

----------


## akritas8812

Πολύ θα το ήθελα αλλά έχω μια τεραστία πολυκατοικία προς τα εκεί και με κόβει, είναι το μόνο τυφλό σημείο που έχω.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

::  Τέσπα, βάλε εσύ φωτογραφίες και βλέπουμε. Μπορεί να περνάει από κανά τρελό σημείο, όπως γίνεται με τον _DiMoN_, που έχουμε περάσει το link πάνω από μια πολυκατοικία.

----------


## c_access

> Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ειναι οι φίλτατοι c_access, dimdim και Firelord.


Εγω παντως απο πλευρας μου στις επομενες μερες θα προχωρησω στο στησιμο του κουτιου στην ταρατσα και θα κανω λινκ με dimdim. Παραλληλα θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω λινκ και με akrita αν και το βλεπω λιγο δυσκολο.

----------


## johns

eviawind 6980 free if  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Θα ρίξω ένα scan προς τα εκεί το Σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## dti

> eviawind 6980 free if


Καλό είναι να βγει με κάποιον από την περιοχή που βλέπει τουλάχιστον άλλους 2 της περιοχής (δηλαδή να έχει σκοπό να ανεβάσει τουλάχιστον 3 interfaces).

----------


## zod

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από zod
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω σε τι κατάσταση ειναι οι φίλτατοι c_access, dimdim και Firelord.
> 
> 
> Εγω παντως απο πλευρας μου στις επομενες μερες θα προχωρησω στο στησιμο του κουτιου στην ταρατσα και θα κανω λινκ με dimdim. Παραλληλα θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω λινκ και με akrita αν και το βλεπω λιγο δυσκολο.


Εμείς βλεπόμαστε; Για δες λίγο την πανοραμική μου.

----------


## c_access

> Εμείς βλεπόμαστε; Για δες λίγο την πανοραμική μου.


Την εχω κοιταξει αλλα δεν βλεπομαστε, μας κοβει μια πολυκατοικια διπλα απο την ταμπελα "Hondos Center".

Γκαντεμια γαμ#@%%#!#$$

----------


## atlas

Μίλησα με το Δαμιανό χθες. Λέμε να βγάλουμε ένα link μαζί και μετά να βγάλω ακόμα ένα προς Μαρούσι - Χαλάνδρι. Έτσι να συνδέσουμε την ευρύτερη περιοχή Γαλατσίου - Ν. Ιωνίας, Ν, Ηρακλείου με εκείνες τις περιοχές...

----------


## zod

Ανέβασα τον ρούτορα μου στην ταράτσα και κάνω δοκιμές για BB με τον Ακρίτα. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε ενεργό BB υπο άθλιες συνθήκες που δεν τολμώ ούτε να αναφέρω και εκτιμούμε ότι μέσα στο ΣΚ το link θα βγει κανονικά.

Επιπλέον επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι λαμβάνω τον gounara και σε α, οπότε όταν ειναι έτοιμος με τον εξοπλισμό του θα βγεί και αυτό το link.

----------


## geomanous

> Ανέβασα τον ρούτορα μου στην ταράτσα και κάνω δοκιμές για BB με τον Ακρίτα. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε ενεργό BB υπο άθλιες συνθήκες που δεν τολμώ ούτε να αναφέρω και εκτιμούμε ότι μέσα στο ΣΚ το link θα βγει κανονικά.
> 
> Επιπλέον επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι λαμβάνω τον gounara και σε α, οπότε όταν ειναι έτοιμος με τον εξοπλισμό του θα βγεί και αυτό το link.


Τελικα βλεπεστε???

----------


## akritas8812

mallon blepomaste telika. Tha to mathoyme mexri to sabbato.

----------


## geomanous

> mallon blepomaste telika. Tha to mathoyme mexri to sabbato.


Οπως φαινεται βλεπομεαστε και εμεις τελικα οποτε θεου θελοντος και καιρου επιτρεποντος, αυριο θα ανεβω να στησω και το αλλο το πιατακι, μια και θα εχεις δουλειες το σκ να το κανεις και απο τις δυο μπαντες.. ::

----------


## Dimdim

Εγώ παιδιά έχω ψιλοκολλήσει.

Εκτός του c_access (και προφανώς του level1) δεν έχω καταφέρει να "δω" κανέναν άλλο, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορώ να κάνω..

----------


## zod

Βγήκε το link *Akritas-->Zod* (φτού φτού να μη το ματιάσω). Σήμερα θα γίνουν οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις, ενημερωση wind κτλ.

----------


## c_access

> Εγώ παιδιά έχω ψιλοκολλήσει.
> 
> Εκτός του c_access (και προφανώς του level1) δεν έχω καταφέρει να "δω" κανέναν άλλο, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορώ να κάνω..


Δημητρη μηπως θα βολευε ενα λινκ με τον level1? εγω απο την επομενη εβδομαδα θα ειμαι ετοιμος παντως απο υλικο-τεχνικο εξοπλισμο.
Ας μας πει και ο ernestox αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ενος λινκ ακομα απο level1.

----------


## dti

Ενδεχομένως να βόλευε να γυρίσει το interface του Level1 προς artpas στον dimdim και ο artpas που έχει αρκετά καλή ορατότητα να βγάλει κάποιο άλλο link έτσι ώστε να σπάσει και η συμμετρία από eviawind προς Level1 (eviawind-sv1bjr-Level1 & eviawind-artpas-Level1).

----------


## c_access

> Ενδεχομένως να βόλευε να γυρίσει το interface του Level1 προς artpas στον dimdim και ο artpas που έχει αρκετά καλή ορατότητα να βγάλει κάποιο άλλο link έτσι ώστε να σπάσει και η συμμετρία από eviawind προς Level1 (eviawind-sv1bjr-Level1 & eviawind-artpas-Level1).


Καλη ιδεα ακουγεται. Ας μας πει και ο ernestox ομως την γνωμη του σαν πιο αρμοδιος για τον κομβο του level1

----------


## sv1bjr

> ....έτσι ώστε να σπάσει και η συμμετρία από eviawind προς Level1 (eviawind-sv1bjr-Level1 & eviawind-artpas-Level1).


Πολύ σωστά

----------


## Ernest0x

Λόγω εξεταστικής δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άμεσα και χωρίς πίεση για τον κόμβο του Level1. Λίγη υπομονή για άλλη μια βδομάδα περίπου.

----------

